# FR: si + mode (indicatif ou conditionnel) & concordance des temps



## Brandenburger

Je sais que cette sujet est toujours discuté, mais est-ce qu'un(e) francophone pourrait m'aider avec les "si" clauses?

Je demande pourquoi on ne peut pas utiliser le conditionnel après "si" dans une phrase comme celle-ci:

Si les États-Unis, le pays le plus puissant dans le monde, *pourrait *être attaqués tellement facilement, qui est à l'abri de danger?
(le phrase parle des attentats de 9/11)

Ma prof m'a dit que on doit plûtot utiliser l'imparfait, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi c'est le cas

Merci d'avance

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## mnewcomb71

Bonjour et bienvenue!

Si + present
Si + imparfait
Si + plus que parfait


----------



## itka

Bienvenue sur le forum, Brandenburger !

Il n'y a pas grand-chose à expliquer. 
C'est une règle de concordance des temps et il faut la respecter sous peine de commettre des erreurs.

si + présent ---> futur
_si tu veux, je t'accompagnerai
_
si + imparfait ---> conditionnel présent
_si tu voulais, je t'accompagnerais
_
si + plus-que-parfait ---> conditionnel passé
_si tu avais voulu, je t'aurais accompagné_


----------



## Outsider

Mais regardez, c'est la même chose en anglais !

Pour parler d'une hypothèse dans le passé, auprès de la conjonction _if_, qu'est-ce qu'on fait ? On utilise bien l'indicatif, n'est-ce pas ?

If the United States, the most powerful country in the world, could be attacked that easily, who is safe from danger?​​​​Alors, en français aussi il ne faut pas utiliser le conditionnel ici, mais l'indicatif:

Si les États-Unis, le pays le plus puissant du monde, pouvaient être attaqués si facilement, qui est à l'abri du danger ?​​


----------



## trench feature

I tend to agree with you, since this situation is not hypothetical.  It doesn't seem to be a context involving "si de condition".


----------



## macdevster

OK, I know the combination of Imparfait + Condition in a SI clause works (si j'étais riche, j'acheterais une grande maison)

I assume it works with passé composé as well, right?  (si j'ai gagné un million dollars, j'acheterais une grande maison)

Oui?


----------



## niko

macdevster said:


> Oui?



no


----------



## macdevster

Ah, non?  Oh, il faut utiliser plus que parfait, non?

Si j'avais gagné un million dollars, j'acheterais une grande maison.  

Oui?


----------



## niko

I'm sorry, but I must reply no again !
The correct patterns are :
- Si + imparfait [alors] + conditionnel présent
- Si + plus-que-parfait [alors] + conditionnel passé
- Si + présent [alors] + futur

Si tu gagnais un million de dollars, tu achèterais une grande maison.
Si tu gagnes un million de dollars, tu achèteras une grande maison.
Si tu avais gagné un million de dollars, tu aurais acheté une grande maison.


----------



## itka

Non, la phrase de macdevster est possible :



> Si j'avais gagné un million de dollars, j'achèterais une grande maison.



Si j'avais gagné, _hier_, un million de dollars, j'achèterais, _maintenant ou demain_, une grande maison.


----------



## Suehil

It is fairly easy to remember, it is exactly the same in English:

Si tu gagnais un million de dollars, tu achèterais une grande maison.
If you won a million.., you would buy..
Si tu gagnes un million de dollars, tu achèteras une grande maison.
If you win a million.., you will buy
Si tu avais gagné un million de dollars, tu aurais acheté une grande maison.
If you had won a million.., you would have bought,,


----------



## Henoc

Bonjour à tous !
Peut-on utiliser le conditionnel présent avec 'si + plus-que-parfait'? 
Par exemple, la phrase: «si tu étais allé à Paris, tu comprendrais» est-elle correcte? Ou faut-il toujours utiliser le conditionnel passé avec 'si + plus-que-parfait' («si tu étais allé à Paris, tu aurais compris»)? Quelle est la nuance entre ces deux phrases?
D'avance merci !


----------



## bettylisa

Bonjour Henoc,

Quand vous employez le conditionnel passé première forme "tu aurais compris", vous vous situez dans un contexte passé.

Je précise : si tu étais allé à Paris, tu aurais compris (quand vous parlez d'un évènement que vous n'avez pas compris dans le passé, et non pas en ce moment).

Mais,
aujourd'hui il t'arrive quelque chose et on dit "si tu étais allé à Paris (dans le passé, aujourd'hui tu comprendrais (conditionnel présent) pourquoi les choses sont ainsi (maintenant).

J'espère que je ne suis pas trop confuse ... 
Cordialement.

Bettylisa


----------



## unicorn85

i am looking for the diff between conditionnel passé et conditionnel présent all over internet but im not finding a satisfactory answer. in a text book i found this-

"S'il avait travaillé à l'école, il serait peut-être ingénieur". and

"si tu avais entendu cette mélodie, tu aurais certainement été très ému"

now if i write (and can i write?) the 1st sentence as " s'il avais travaillé à l'école, il aurais peut-être été ingénieur". and if i can what is the difference.
and if someone can clarify the difference of usage of these two conditionnels; i would be really thankful to him/her
thnx..


----------



## catharantus

J’aurais écrit :

Conditionnel présent : S’il travaillait à l’école, il serait ingénieur.
Conditionnel passé : S’il avait travaillé à l’école, il aurait été ingénieur.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

When is the sentence in _conditionnel_ taking place?
_S'il avait travaillé à l'école, il serait peut-être ingénieur_ — he would be an engineer _now_. Cond. present.
_Si tu avais entendu cette mélodie, tu aurais certainement été très ému_ — you would have been moved _then_, not now. Past Cond. 
_S’il travaillait à l’école, il serait ingénieur_ — I would not say it, but _il *deviendrait* ingénieur._
_S’il avait travaillé à l’école, il aurait été ingénieur_ — OK, but suggests that he is not an engineer anymore. I'd rather say _il serait *devenu* ingénieur_, an action situated in the past.


----------



## catharantus

C’est vrai que mes phrases ne sonnent pas très français, je voulais juste montrer comment se conjuguent les verbes dans les deux temps du mode conditionnel (je crois qu’il y a même deux formes pour le conditionnel passé).
Sincèrement, si je le savais, je vous le *dirais*. Et *j’aurais aimé *vous le dire


----------



## MirabelleBleue

La différence est en effet très ténue. Dans tous les cas, tu dois écrire : "s'il avait travaillé à l'école, il aurait peut-être été ingénieur". Dans les deux cas, on fait référence à quelque chose qui n'a pas pu se produire car la condition attachée n'a pas été réalisée. Il me semble (les autres ?) que dans l'utilisation du conditionnel présent (il serait), on laisse encore de la place au rêve, alors que dans l'utilisation du conditionnel passé (il aurait été), on indique que cela n'arrivera jamais.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

MirabelleBleue said:


> Dans tous les cas, tu dois écrire : "s'il avait travaillé à l'école, il aurait peut-être été ingénieur".


Le conditionnel présent est tout à fait possible, et indique simplement que le résultat est situé dans le présent :
_Si j'avais gagné au loto, je serais riche_ — c'est une hypothèse qui me concerne _maintenant_.
Mais si on parle d'une hypothèse toute située dans le passé, alors on emploierait le conditionnel passé :
_Si Moïse avait gagné au loto, il aurait été riche_. Ce n'est pas parce que c'est irréaliste, c'est parce que Moïse ne peut pas être riche _maintenant_.
A comparer avec :
_Si j'avais été écrasé par une météorite à ma naissance, je ne serais plus là pour en parler._ Parfaitement irréaliste, mais conditionnel présent quand même...


----------



## laurent485

Bonjour à tous,

Voici une question qui me tourne la tête depuis longtemps. Il s'agit le mode conditionnel dans le français. Dans le cours, mon professeur nous a expliqué qu'en français le conditionnel se forme exactement de la même manière qu'en anglais. Exemples cités sont 
1) si nous étions français, nous voterion pour Macron. -  If we were French citzens, we would vote for Macron.  
2) si je l'avais vu, je lui aurais donné le livre. - If I had seen him, I would have given him the book. 
Comme vous pouvez remarquer, la subordonné de condition (protasise) est formée de l'imparfait / preterit pour le conditionnel présent  et de plus-que-parfait / past perfect pour le conditionnel passé. 
Au début, ça ne m'a pas posé de problème. Mais au fil du temps, je me suis rendu compte que cela ne paraît pas aussi simple. 
En effet, en anglais les verbes utilisées dans la subordonnée de condition (c'est à dire Si .... ) n'est pas au préterit, mais en fait ils sont mis au subjonctif passé: en anglais moderne, les verbes au préterit sont identiques à subjonctif, sauf le verb to be. 
(...)
Alors, ma question est comme suit: pourquoi en français, les verbes dans les subordonnées de conditions sont mis à l'imparfait ou le plus-que-parfait de l'indicatif au lieu d'être mis au subjonctif.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Le _pourquoi _a souvent pour réponse : _c'est comme cela que cela s'est fait_. Aucun grammairien historique d'autorité n'a imposé cela.


----------



## laurent485

Mon thread vous paraît peut-être complex. Alors, je pose la question plustôt ainsi: à l'image de l'anglais (...), if I WERE you, I would leave immediately; et if I had known your phone number, I would have called you last week. Pourquoi ça ne se dit pas en français si je FUSSE toi, je partirais tout de suite; et si j'EUSSE connu ton numéro de téléphone, je t'aurais appelé la semaine dernière.


----------



## OLN

Le conditionnel n'existait pas en latin ; on recourrait au subjonctif.
Grammaire latine - Subordonnées en si
Banque de dépannage linguistique - Conditionnel passé et plus-que-parfait du subjonctif :



> Le conditionnel n'existant pas en latin, c'est le mode subjonctif qui permettait d'exprimer les faits irréels et la possibilité, le mode indicatif étant réservé au probable. Le conditionnel a introduit la notion de possibilité à l'intérieur du mode indicatif et c'est généralement ce temps qu'on emploie aujourd'hui pour exprimer la conséquence d'une condition. Dans la langue littéraire, on emploie encore parfois le subjonctif dans ce contexte; on peut alors l'employer pour exprimer la condition et la conséquence – contrairement au conditionnel, qui ne peut exprimer que la conséquence.



Tu peux peut-être t'adresser au forum de WR dédié à l'histoire des langues : Etymology, History of languages, and Linguistics (EHL)


----------



## Maître Capello

laurent485 said:


> pourquoi en français, les verbes dans les subordonnées de conditions sont mis à l'imparfait ou le plus-que-parfait de l'indicatif


Il s'agit en fait d'un imparfait ou plus-que-parfait *modal* et non temporel, tout comme le conditionnel peut être modal (p. ex. dans une proposition conditionnelle) ou temporel (futur du passé).



laurent485 said:


> Pourquoi ça ne se dit pas en français si je FUSSE toi, je partirais tout de suite; et si j'EUSSE connu ton numéro de téléphone, je t'aurais appelé la semaine dernière.


C'est en fait possible dans la langue littéraire.  Voir FR: Si + subjonctif imparfait/plus-que-parfait.


----------



## olivier68

"Si je fusse toi" :

C'est quand même super rare, non ? Y-a-t-il un exemple d'emploi ?

Dans cette veine... "Fussé-je toi" (Eussé-je été toi) serait-il correct également ?

Simples questions de curiosité.



atcheque said:


> Bonjour,
> Le _pourquoi _a souvent pour réponse : _c'est comme cela que cela s'est fait_. Aucun grammairien historique d'autorité n'a imposé cela.



Hum... il est quand même possible d'être un peu plus précis... mais, pour le français, c'est à 15/16 siècles d'évolution de langue qu'il faut s'intéresser ;-)


----------



## Maître Capello

olivier68 said:


> C'est quand même super rare, non ? Y-a-t-il un exemple d'emploi ?


Le subjonctif imparfait est de nos jours exceptionnel dans une proposition conditionnelle. En voici un rare exemple :

_Si tout *fût* exactement mis à nu, personne n'oserait regarder personne_ (P. Valéry, _Remerciements à l'Académie française_).

Le subjonctif plus-que-parfait est en revanche relativement courant dans la langue littéraire.



olivier68 said:


> Dans cette veine... "Fussé-je toi" (Eussé-je été toi) serait-il correct également ?


Même chose : le subjonctif imparfait est un archaïsme, donc exceptionnel, mais le subjonctif plus-que-parfait est tout à fait possible. _Eussé-je été toi_ .


----------



## olivier68

Merveilleux exemple, et rare ! Merci !

Mais le sens est troublant, surtout à l'oral.


----------



## alokowich

Is it possible to have a si clause in the pluperfect and the main clause in the present conditional?
Ex.
Si tu t'étais couché plus tôt, tu ne serais pas si fatigué.


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, this is the standard way to phrase counterfactual conditions in the past that have an effect on the present, in a very similar way to the English construction:

_Si tu t'*étais couché* plus tôt, tu ne *serais* pas si fatigué_ = If you *had gone* to bed earlier, you *would*n't *be* so tired.


----------

